# Fuel Starvation Problem - ‘65 GTO



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Greetings Everyone, My ‘65 389 with 750 Quadrajet has a fuel starvation at 3500 rpm and above. The carb is a newly restored unit. Shortly after I installed it, within 100-200 miles, the engine began having a starvation issue at high rpm. I discovered the inline fuel filter that goes into the front of the carb was full of a fine white powder substance. I replaced the filter and now I having the same problem again. The fuel pump is a new Edelbrock. Could this white powdery substance be coming from the gas tank? Would a fuel filter between the tank and fuel pump be recommended or am I looking at a new fuel tank situation? Thanks, Roqetman.


----------



## Bob Young (May 27, 2018)

I'd pull the tank and have it cleaned first. Should be able to find a local source for that service.

If it's really bad you can get a replacement from Tanksinc.com

1965-1967 Pontiac GTO, Lemans, Tempest Fuel Tank

Had a car that sat for 20 years and it was beyond cleaning. I just bought a new one and it was just like the original, same form, fit and function.

Good luck.


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Sounds like good advice. Thank you!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Another thing: the inlet on Q-jets where that tiny filter is likes to strip out. You are better off NOT running a filter there, and running a large in-line filter between the steel line exiting the frame and the fuel pump. There is a short section of rubber line there you can splice into. The filter will have about 5 times the capacity, and your carburetor will thank you. On my '67, I had your same issue....turned out to be the strainer sock inside the fuel tank. It had broken down and had sucked itself into a ball, causing your symptom, except with stall outs, too. That was a fun one!!! I removed the sock entirely and have been running without one for the past 30 years.


----------



## Bob Young (May 27, 2018)

geeteeohguy said:


> Another thing: the inlet on Q-jets where that tiny filter is likes to strip out. You are better off NOT running a filter there, and running a large in-line filter between the steel line exiting the frame and the fuel pump. There is a short section of rubber line there you can splice into. The filter will have about 5 times the capacity, and your carburetor will thank you. On my '67, I had your same issue....turned out to be the strainer sock inside the fuel tank. It had broken down and had sucked itself into a ball, causing your symptom, except with stall outs, too. That was a fun one!!! I removed the sock entirely and have been running without one for the past 30 years.


Back in the old days (40+ years ago) fastest way to get rid of the sock was to take the gas cap off and apply shop air to the line on the pickup at the tank. 9 times out of 10 the sock would blow off into the tank and problem fixed.
No pulling the tank or messing around. That was even before flat rate shops!

That said, I've run with scissors, caught cars on fire and swam right after eating. Don't think I'd put a filter on the suction side of the pump but suppose it would work.

have a nice Friday!


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Bob Yound, So you’re saying the extra filter needs to go between the pump and the carb? I was planning to add one back at the tank, between the tank and fuel pump. I have new preformed S/S fuel line from pump to carb and didn’t want to have to cut and splice it.


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I installed new fuel pickup and sock ... the old one was shot. It’s an old tank but has been driven regularly,,, not a barn finding just sitting or 20 years. But didn’t know the extra filter should go after the pump. I’m getting fine white grit/powder from someone in the QJet inline filter.


----------



## Bob Young (May 27, 2018)

Yea, and why I would recommend that is your pump works better as a pressure pump than a suction pump. Does not take much of a restriction/debris in a filter to slow down the flow to the pump. 

I'd put a clear housing filter between the pump and carb and watch it for debris. Take the proper hard line off and replace it with something you can cut into and run it till the fuel comes out clean. I still think either replace the tank or get the original tanked/sloshed to get rid of the corrosion you are seeing in the filter would be the best plan of action. Then re-install your pump to carb pipe and use the factory type carb filter (they really do work) If it has one of the roll over valves (plunger/spring) in it, pull that crap off and throw it away. Just don't roll the car 

Good luck and have a nice weekend!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The white stuff is aluminum oxidation from your carb. Fuel filter location won't be an issue. Before or after the pump. I ran one before on my '67 for 20 years, now running one after with the stock vapor return set-up installed. My old Corvette has one before AND one after the pump. No issues. My '65 has one after the pump. No issues. Decades of use. Whatever works, just lose the in-carb thimble sized filter, IMO.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

GeeTEE!!! Where you been, man? Nice to see you back!

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bear! How have you been? I was unable to log onto this site for ages....I kept trying, kept getting the boot as a robot, tried to re-join using a fresh new handle, was shut down, and I just plain gave up. Last weekend I was determined to somehow break through the barriers and get back on....and through sheer dumb luck, did. So here I am. Also been on the PY/Ames forums and the Corvette C1-C2 forum a bunch. Too many projects, as usual. Hope you're enjoying your new digs and new SHOP.

Jeff


----------

